# Hey everyone



## DBNoisemaker (Sep 2, 2015)

My name is Danny,

I live in LA and work as an assistant to a composer. Nice to meet everyone!

Danny


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey Danny,

Welcome! I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Danny, welcome here! What is RCP?

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 2, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> What is RCP?





Just a little studio at the back of town. (Remote Control Productions)


----------



## Cowtothesky (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome! Love the work you guys do at RCP!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 2, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Just a little studio at the back of town. (Remote Control Productions)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome Danny , excuse me for one second whilst I pick creativeforge back up  If you don't mind me asking . What does the daily workload of being an assistant at RCP entail ?


----------



## kclements (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome Danny. Nice to have you around. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## madbulk (Sep 3, 2015)

welcome danny


----------

